# Molera getting smaller



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone who remembers my first posts here will remember that a number of you said Pixel (formely Gizmo) looked like she had hydrocephalus

I have had her 6 weeks now, she's very alert, bundles of energy, doesn't go round in circles or fall over, has gained 300g and is thriving and her molera is much smaller, no bulging head.

Can I relax now?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

that is awesome news  , good to hear  , her weight gain is also what keona was gaining when she was that little  so sounds really good .


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

just seen your post of her newest pics  and i have to say she is looking awesome  , i am now pretty sure it must have been her age  , she looks like a very healthy little chi  , so glad it wasn't the other


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd say that you can relax! She looks absolutely great! Looks like the picture of health to me.


----------

